# Twisted growth - Leaves look like throwing stars/boomerangs!



## sweetgreen (Apr 5, 2011)

This is the only plant out of my nine that really look like this. It's  like one half of the leaf didn't form properly, causing the leaf to  twist sideways. The new growth seems to be ok, but I'm not sure what is  going on. They were stressed a couple times over the last month moving  from their first 2 temporary homes to this final one. They've been  stress free for a week now.

Plants are over a month old (from when seed sprouted) and I'm sure they  are under size. But I figure they lost a couple weeks total recovering  from transplant stress.

Nutes are Technaflora Boost and Grow, Thrive Alive Red, Sugar Daddy,  Cal-Mag, Superthrive, a  little bit of Rhizatonic, Pro-Tekt and SM-90. 

I'm pretty good at maintaining proper pH...check it at least 2 times a  day. But I'm finding after I set my pH to 5.5 before going to sleep,  I'll find it around 6.2 when I wake up. Now that only means there is one  feeding where things could go wrong, but I don't think it gets to 6.2  in time for that feeding, but who knows. 

My light is 400mh Digilux on a Lumatek ballast in a  Radiant hood.

Air temps 72-74(22-24c) and Rez temps are 64-66.

Any ideas? Anything to worry about?

Thanks


----------



## maystor (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi,
You might have similar problem as mine - N overload.
Read the thread below
http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55490
You probably gave 'em slighly more nitrogen than needed.
I flushed mine twice and they are ok now 
Since you are doing hydroponic this might be some sort of a pH swing as well.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey bud, i dont think its an "N" overdose because the leaves are to light in color. If all the plants look good but one you might just have a weak plant.  Are they all sharing the same reservior?  When plants are from seed they can have different needs ( hey that rhymes hahaha).


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 5, 2011)

I chalk these up as Genetic trait/mutant....watch them as they should grow outta it...and IMO..more "N" is needed

take care and be safe


----------



## sweetgreen (Apr 6, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Hey bud, i dont think its an "N" overdose because the leaves are to light in color. Are they all sharing the same reservior?  When plants are from seed they can have different needs ( hey that rhymes hahaha).



Thanks for the idea guys...and yup they all share the same rez

Half the plants are also showing slight fan leaf tip curling down, like the eagles/bear claw. No other signs of nute burn though (I did slightly burn them when I first fed them but that was weeks/nodes ago). It might be from slight over watering, as I've backed off to every 7hrs now and they seem a little happier with that.

I'm wondering since I have to adjust the pH down every day, sometimes twice, that maybe that's adding too much N? My pH down is Nitrate so could that be an issue?


----------



## mr. b (Apr 6, 2011)

try using apple cider vinegar for ph down


----------



## Jericho (Apr 6, 2011)

As 4u said they look more like they need more N not less. 
Some strains do look a little screwed up at 1st and then straighten out when a bit bigger. 
Whats your humidity like?


----------



## Hick (Apr 6, 2011)

mr. b said:
			
		

> try using apple cider vinegar for ph down


The purpose of adjusting the pH is to help  make the nutrients available for absorption by the plant.  A good  quality of Phosphoric acid intended for hydroponics is usually  recommended.  Other substances can interact with nutrients in solution  or contain other substances that interact with nutrients rendering them  unavailable for absorption.  This can result in a deficiency, & can  defeat the purpose of pH adjustment.
Food products like vinegar or lemon juice 'are' acidic, but they are weak acids, and break down easily and quickly and will require more frequent adjustments.
  Adjusters designed for hydro' usually contain buffers that provide for longevity and resistance to changes.


----------



## sweetgreen (Apr 7, 2011)

Well I dunno, seems some of the new growth seems to still be doing it, and now the plant next to it seems to be showing the same thing(it might have been like this for a while, but I just noticed it on this plant).

I'm still adjusting pH to 5.5 before going to sleep, and still finding it around 6.0-6.2 when I wake up.

Anyways, here are pics taken today of the second plant showing weird growth


----------



## sweetgreen (Apr 7, 2011)

And here is close up pics of that original plant. I took a good close up of one of the worst leaves, so you can see how half the leaf is shriveled up, causing the twist

...and a group shot taken today


----------



## woodydude (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi SG,
That strange growth looks like some kind of pheno since it is restricted to one plant and it is not spreading. Personally, I wouldnt worry about it but keep an eye on it to make sure it doesnt get worse or spread to other plants.

A few questions for you. How often and for how long are you flooding the table? Most of the leaves are downwards/side facing which could be under or over watering. In hydro, overwatering symptoms show when the roots are not getting enough oxygen and being flooded before they are ready but I dont think this is connected to the twisted leaves.

I just checked the nutes you are using and they state the solution has a ph of 6.08, if the solutions buffers are working properly, they will take the solution back up there once you correct it back. I had a similar problem with ph a while ago. The advice I got, used and it worked was to leave checking alone! Set the ph to 5.5, then leave it alone for 2 days, then check but DO NOT CORRECT. then just monitor them, but don't adjust them unless they go past 6.3
Heres some green mojo dude.
W


----------



## Rockster (Apr 7, 2011)

sweetgreen said:
			
		

> And here is close up pics of that original plant. I took a good close up of one of the worst leaves, so you can see how half the leaf is shriveled up, causing the twist
> 
> ...and a group shot taken today



Don't worry about that deformed leaf, it's quite common to see them on many strains and you should find as the plants get larger this curling of leaves should subside. 

But, you are using 8 products on your girls and really isn't best practice.

I'd keep it a bit simpler, I use grow and bloom nutes and that is it and get many positive comments about my general plant health, people ask often do I spray my leaves as my girls are so lush but it is just the genetics of a basically healthy plant.


----------

